# Judgemental Emergency Vet



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

What a morning all ready. Dooney woke me up vomiting at 5, so I brought her outside to finish and when I came back to my room and turned the light on, she had vomited blood. So I go into full panic mode, brush my teeth throw some clothes on and load her up and take her to the only Emergency Vet thats close.

We go through all of the standard questioning with the vet. So it comes up that I am training Dooney for Schutzhund- the vet stops and backs away from Dooney who was just licking his face and asks if he can muzzle her, she will growl at the vets office so I say of course (better safe than sorry) He asks me "Why are you doing THAT type of training, is she going somewhere to be a police dog?" I said no, she is staying with me to protect me if I need it. Its in her bloodlines, she loves it and we are channeling her energy into that, and she is a better dog for it" so then he says "well how rough was class on her Sunday, were they particularly "hard" on her" I looked at him a little confused and said, "No it is not "hard" on her, she enjoys attacking the decoy, though she does prefer flesh over the bite sleeve" The look on his face was priceless. Then we got on the subject of food and of course he wants to push Science Diet.

How can one be a vet and be that judgemental ? I am so annoyed..Maybe I was just tired and stressed and took it the wrong way, but he definitely didn't approve.

Oh and she has Gastrointinitis (or however the heck you spell it) probably from chewing on some sticks a few nights ago when we were playing in the back yard- No food for 24 hours and she has 3 different meds to help heal her stomach and GI Tract, plus a special canned food diet. Oh and of course he recommends no training for a while. We won't go tomorrow, but my happy butt will be back at training next week.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

First, I'm relieved to hear your girl will be ok. Very scary and I would have rushed her to the ER vet as well.

Second, it's one thing to explain training to a curious ear but another to someone who is treating your beloved dog w/ a judgemental tone...not cool w/ me.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the Vet asked you a few questions. was that being
judgemental? the Vet asked could he muzzle your dog.
i think that was very considerate.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Maybe he thought she might have been injured in some way. Stosh had blood in his urine once and my vet asked basically the same questions- could he have fallen or jumped and maybe injured his kidneys, that kind of thing. Glad she's going to be ok!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

A person knows when they are being judged...its all in the body language & tone, Doggie Dad. 

I agree its important to get the full picture when diagnosing but save the attitude Doc. I would have been annoyed too.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Glad she is ok. I have had the same experiences with the vet who was aghast that I fed raw and said he feeds Eukanuba.

He also refused to remove Benny's retained testicle and leave the other intact and would not even look at the research I had done in making this decision and my ability and commitment to keep Benny from breeding. He just said that if Benny got a dog pregnant I could sue him! He then started bashing breeders, who misinform dog owners.. This is a state of the art office, open weekends and I thought they would be up on the latest.

I found another vet 45 minutes away who is also a breeder of field retrievers who supported my decision,and have not looked back. She and her husband,( also a vet) have a small office out n the country. I really trust her and if she advises against something I wanted I would defer to her because she treats me as a responsible dog owner. We are even friends on fb now 

Definitely worth the drive

DH still uses the vet in town for convenience, but does not tell him we still feed raw, along with premium kibble. I don't want to give my money to a vet that I can't be honest with.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm glad that she is okay But I don't think the vet was being judgemental and I would listen to his advice about her taking it easy at home and with the training. You really don't want her to injure herself further for the sake of rebelling against a vet that asked questions because he obviously didn't know what the sport is really about. If it makes you feel better, call your regular vet and see if they recommend her going to train after a week. Good Luck!!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> the Vet asked you a few questions. was that being
> judgemental? the Vet asked could he muzzle your dog.
> i think that was very considerate.


Do you not know what Schutzhund is? The vet passed judgement that because her dog is trained in Schutzhund, it was an aggressive attack dog - which is the opposite. She likely considers it judgemental because it was out of line and ignorant comments were made. I would feel the same.

He had no business discussing what SHE does on HER PERSONAL TIME and had no right to tell her what she is doing is wrong (which he essentially did by means of attitude and sharing his opinion).

On top of that, he should have been focusing on the dog's medical issues, not training.

Would definitely keep the dog on "bed rest" until healed. 

Muzzling a perfectly safe dog and treating it like a murderous, rabid beast is NOT good for the dog in any way. Unless the dog was in pain and wouldn't let anyone touch it, there is no need for a muzzle.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Wild Wolf said:


> Do you not know what Schutzhund is? The vet passed judgement that because her dog is trained in Schutzhund, it was an aggressive attack dog - which is the opposite. She likely considers it judgemental because it was out of line and ignorant comments were made. I would feel the same.
> 
> He had no business discussing what SHE does on HER PERSONAL TIME and had no right to tell her what she is doing is wrong (which he essentially did by means of attitude and sharing his opinion).
> 
> ...



I'll give you ignorant and opinionated, but not judgemental. The vet asked why she was doing it, he didn't say it was wrong. As far as discussing what she does on her personal time, yes it does have to do with it, because he would have to figure out if it was a physical injury, she ate something, etc...its a way of deducting any possible causes to blood in the vomit. It is up to the vets discretion if they feel more comfortable with a dog they have never seen to put a muzzle on it(OP also states that the dog does growl at the vets office, so this would be a common procedure). One wrong grab of the stomach area on a dog that might be in pain can be dangerous for everyone. At this point the doctor did not know what was causing the blood in the vomit or what would cause the dog discomfort.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Dooney's Mom said:


> How can one be a vet and be that judgemental ? I am so annoyed..Maybe I was just tired and stressed and took it the wrong way, but he definitely didn't approve.


No offense Dooney's Mom but from reading your post I think you might have made things worse. 

If the vet seemed judgemental about Schutzhund maybe it's because he's met one too many people who say things when they talk about their Schutzhund dogs like: "she enjoys attacking the decoy, though she does prefer flesh over the bite sleeve" Really, even if you were kidding it's not funny.

If this conversation really happened:_ "Why are you doing THAT type of training, is she going somewhere to be a police dog?" I said no, she is staying with me to protect me if I need it."_ You implied that Schutzhund is the same as having training in personal protection. It isn't. You intentionally made it sound like your dog was something it isn't. (a personal protection dog) 

Seriously, you have a dog that growls at the vet, a dog who by your own words likes to bite, and you made it sound like the dog is trained to attack. (protect you) The vet may not have known much about Schutzhund but you didn't help the matter if you think about it. 

To Wild Wolf: All dogs should learn how to wear a muzzle so when one is needed they don't freak out.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> To Wild Wolf: All dogs should learn how to wear a muzzle so when one is needed they don't freak out.


Absolutely.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> If the vet seemed judgemental about Schutzhund maybe it's because he's met one too many people who say things when they talk about their Schutzhund dogs like: "she enjoys attacking the decoy, though she does prefer flesh over the bite sleeve" Really, even if you were kidding it's not funny.


I agree. The vet was already apprehensive. 
It's kind of like "joking", when asked at the airport if you have any weapons, "does a bayonet count?" 
There's a time and a place for such "jokes" and that wasn't one of them. 
Or at the very least, don't come on here complaining when you've managed to freak the guy out even more.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

someone beat me to it but " she enjoys attacking the decoy, though she does prefer flesh over the bite sleeve"
is just a real bad explanation of what the training is all about.
And if this is the case I would question the trainer/training which , because this is a SPORT / game , should be targeted to the sleeve -- . You want to trial a dog who will do a flying leap and grab a leg, grab the other arm, nasty for the decoy ---


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If my vets don't ask me about training, I don't offer information. If they do ask, I give short answers containing only the information pertinent to my dog's health. If they have a huge issue with my training, then can go ahead and excuse me from their practice, but that's never happened.

I don't muzzle train my dogs but haven't had a problem with the dog accepting a properly fitting basket muzzle. Nikon has worn one both because of an injury and for a few muzzle work protection sessions and neither required any introduction for him to be comfortable. However, those cheap mesh muzzles that vets use are more like torture devices for dogs than a correctly fitting muzzle and I don't train my dogs to accept them because I doubt they ever would! A few of the vets at our animal hospital are wary of GSDs so what I do is just be in charge. Instead of letting the vet get nervous and the dog get anxious I just tell the vet beforehand that for a blood draw I will control the dog for them, and I take my flat leash, wrap it around the muzzle of my dog and hold him still for the vet.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I Instead of letting the vet get nervous and the dog get anxious I just tell the vet beforehand that for a blood draw I will control the dog for them, and I take my flat leash, wrap it around the muzzle of my dog and hold him still for the vet.


This works well, but a lot more vets do not allow the dogs owner to be part of this process. Last year I was able to hold my dog for her HW test and really we had no problems, this year when I went to hold her they told me that they have to do it and boy did they struggle, even after the muzzle was on. It would have been much easier for me to do it, but it has something to do with insurance I believe.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I just wanted to address the diagnosis. Gunner just went through a bout of Gastritis. Same symptoms and blood in his last vomit.
Took two rounds of meds before he was better. Stick with a bland diet but I couldn't get him to eat the canned food the vet prescribed. Instead I bought a bag of Hills I/D and added some chicken. That seemed to help a lot. He's now all better. 

As for the other. I have a vet I've seen before at our office who is the senior vet there as well as the owner.
I received an attitude because Gunner was scared and not acting like his usual goofball self. Got a 30 minute lecture on feeding raw (which I don't feed, just marrow bones) and another lecture on his behavior (being scared), & the fit of his prong collar (fitted by his trainer who was a K9 cop for 30 years). 
I just sat there and nodded. It's his opinion and I just let him talk. At one point I was getting tired of it and I directed him back to the issue at hand. He's an awesome vet, just needs to back off on his opinion where he has no expertise. 
Next time instead of feeling defensive(the flesh eating part), try redirecting the conversation back to the issue at hand, the dog.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

First of all, why did you bring up the fact that you do Schutzhund? I don't talk about it to anybody except other dog people who understand the work. I just don't have the patience to explain it to people who will automatically think "vicious attack dog". Then they act nervous and weird around your dog, which of course could cause a self-fulfilling prophecy.

Secondly, I think when the vet asked you if they'd been hard on her at training, he was trying to rule out any physical injury that could have been sustained. Schutzhund can indeed be hard on dogs--they can jump and land wrong, they can be tripped over, or take a spill. Not a "judgemental" question.

Thirdly, I can't fathom why you brought up that your dog "likes flesh" more than the sleeve. If the vet was forming a judgement of you, you probably just confirmed it with that statement.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

llombardo said:


> This works well, but a lot more vets do not allow the dogs owner to be part of this process. Last year I was able to hold my dog for her HW test and really we had no problems, this year when I went to hold her they told me that they have to do it and boy did they struggle, even after the muzzle was on. It would have been much easier for me to do it, but it has something to do with insurance I believe.


They are welcome to take any of my dogs but so far have never turned down my assistance. My point is that that mesh muzzle *is* what makes my dog struggle. If I/they don't use it he's fine, and if the vet looks anxious I wrap the leash on the dog's head just so they feel better. I think those muzzles freak the dog out because it's like having their mouth taped shut. A good basket muzzle still allows the mouth to be open, panting, drinking.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Yes I shouldn't have antagonized the vet, but I was just annoyed, tired and worried. I say Schutzhund and he immediately jumps back as if she was trying to kill him on the spot right then and there. His tone and body language said it all. If he had simply asked has she taken any hard knocks during training- I would not have been offended in the least. My normal vet knows what Dooney does and still loves on her. One word (schutzhund) should not make a vet jump back (a normal person maybe-but not a professional). The "flesh" comment was said after his examination when we were discussing her treatment. I didn't mind her being muzzled at all-that was not an issue. I am skipping training until her meds are done, so that isn't an issue either. I can't even remember how I got on the subject of Schutzhund- but rest assured I won't be mentioning to anyone again.

As far as coming on here "complaining" msvette- isn't that we all do??? . I was simply having myself a little rant, but I will make sure to point out to you next time you are "complaining". sheesh


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Freestep said:


> First of all, why did you bring up the fact that you do Schutzhund? I don't talk about it to anybody except other dog people who understand the work.


Exactly! So well said. I recently had a woman tell me that her boarding kennel might kick her GSD out because he was participating in protection sports. My reaction was one of total surprise and confusion. Why on earth would you tell them that? It's inviting trouble and has almost zero potential for the positive. Even if you are proud of your dog and her abilities, it's not a great idea to tell anyone willing to listen because most people will form the wrong opinion. Especially if you add in tidbits like "she likes skin more than a sleeve."


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't usually mention that one of mine has a schutzhund title. But if it came up I would. Someone who did not know better would not think it was Odessa. Someone who _does_ know better might not think it was Odessa. But whatever. 

I really do not think dogs are likely to undergo injury enough to cause bleeding in ordinary obedience or even agility, unless they fell, and I think I would definitely remember if my dog fell off the dog walk and hit hard and the next day was vomiting blood. Still, I think it is a valid question because people do not always remember until they are asked when they are under the gun.

The vet should not have acted all afraid as that would likely cause the dog to be more anxious and even react. He should have known better. But not everyone is perfect, and unfortunately a lot of people have been bitten or know someone who has been bitten by a GSD. 

It sounds like the vet was otherwise competent and thorough in asking questions and getting down to the bottom of the problem.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe not.



Mac's Mom said:


> >>> A person knows when they are being judged...its all in the body language & tone, Doggie Dad. <<<
> 
> I agree its important to get the full picture when diagnosing but save the attitude Doc. I would have been annoyed too.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Agree with Lies and Freestep.

Too many people in the sport mis-classify it a police k9 training or protection dogs to the public. It is a 3 phase sport,


----------



## Manny (Feb 6, 2012)

I thought the flesh comment was rather funny myself, I chuckled when I read it. Just sayin.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Freestep said:


> First of all, why did you bring up the fact that you do Schutzhund? I don't talk about it to anybody except other dog people who understand the work. I just don't have the patience to explain it to people who will automatically think "vicious attack dog".
> Thirdly, I can't fathom why you brought up that your dog "likes flesh" more than the sleeve. If the vet was forming a judgement of you, you probably just confirmed it with that statement.


 
What they said....Some things are better left unsaid.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I had to bring Zefra into the E-vet a month ago, when I brought her in the vet asked about her symptoms.

She asked (AS SHE WAS STANDING OVER MY DOG AND PETTING HER) if she was okay at the vets, which of course she is, so I told her so.

The best part was when she asked what type of training she had done (Zefra held her down, sit and stand when asked) and I told her I do competitive sports with her she asked if it was schutzhund because of the German commands. When I told her yes, she just looked at me and then Zefra and said, "no wonder she is so skinny, but you people like your dogs like that".

My response, "healthy, athletic, no joint issues, active and in shape? Yes, "we people" like our dogs just like that". I then smiled and continued on with the appointment.


I think we have to understand that some people, just don't understand..


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I think we have to understand that some people, just don't understand..


^^This!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> she just looked at me and then Zefra and said, "no wonder she is so skinny, but you people like your dogs like that".


Isn't it crazy how fat has become the new normal?


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

What gets me about vets today is the way in which they are trained to get the dog in, get procedures on record and as many as they can. Muzzling a dog is just a quick means to an end. I was a vet assistant at a regular clinic for 7 years and then for another 2 years at an Emergency Clinic. In all that time WE NEVER MUZZLED A SINGLE DOG NOT EVEN ONCE. 
The most restrictive thing I remember ever having to do was to wrap a feral cat in a towel to get it to hold still for a shot. Even the dogs that had been hit by cars or some other tragic injury, not once did we have to muzzle a dog. I don't even think there was one in either clinic that I could recall. It just amazes me. 
At the first clinic I worked in, I was the main assistant and had to hold all dogs for procedures, from Chihuahuas to Great Danes, and I was trained on the proper technique and could do it without harm to the dog, the vet or me!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Manny said:


> I thought the flesh comment was rather funny myself, I chuckled when I read it. Just sayin.


Yeah...it's funny for a breed that's already maligned and has a "reputation" at veterinarian's offices for being unstable - the comments I get all the time are "wow, your GSD is so nice - most of them we see are biters".

Hardly what our breed needs is people joking about how vicious they are 



Sunflowers said:


> Isn't it crazy how fat has become the new normal?


Not with all vets - ours rave about how wonderful our own dogs' body weights are, and wish other owners kept their dogs trim. One of our foster homes gets chewed on about her dogs' weights (too fat). Our dogs always get a 3 out of 5 (5 being obese and 1 being emaciate), a very nice score for any dog of any breed. 
I got an update email from an adoptive home today where she said her own vet (Seattle area) told her her dogs need to lose weight - so they do exist!


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

I wouldn't worry too much about the vet's response, the vet has no knowledge of the sport and what it entails, it's not like his disapproval makes a difference anyway 

In time of an emergency, I would much rather have an e-vet who is a capable clinician than a charismatic doctor who doesn't know his stuff (a charismatic and capable clinician would be nice but that may be asking for too much in the middle of the night :laugh

My female GSD had gastritis a couple of years ago. She was fine during the evening, all of a sudden started throwing up at midnight. We rushed her to the e-vet. They did an x-ray, ruled out bloat, gave her a shot (they said it was similar to Gas-X) and I asked if she could resume bite-work in two days, the vet said as long as she looked and felt well, so we were back at the training field in two days (she actually looked a lot better by the time we got home) 

I took the same GSD to an ophthalmologist for a wellness eye examination a couple of years. After we got into the exam room, the vet technicians started asking questions, and without asking me if it were okay, they muzzled my GSD with a nylon muzzle and stuck a thin strip of paper in each of her eye (to check for dry eyes):crazy:. I was in a chair, had my GSD in my arms at the time, she was calm about it so I just went along with it. I marked it/rewarded her heavily when the tech took off her muzzle a few minutes later. That was the first time she had a muzzle on and I was very happy with the way she responded. I was a little surprised that they didn't ask me about the muzzle, but the doctor was very nice and thorough, the staff was very friendly. They had to do what they had to do to perform an eye examination, so I was fine with it


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

bocron said:


> What gets me about vets today is the way in which they are trained to get the dog in, get procedures on record and as many as they can. Muzzling a dog is just a quick means to an end. I was a vet assistant at a regular clinic for 7 years and then for another 2 years at an Emergency Clinic. In all that time WE NEVER MUZZLED A SINGLE DOG NOT EVEN ONCE.


Sometimes I think vets ought to take a lesson from groomers. We handle animals all day long, not for just 5 minutes during an exam, but for the better part of an hour in most cases, and we do things to them they don't necessarily like. Guess what? We learn how to handle animals, and do it in such a way that muzzles are rarely needed. I myself rarely muzzle dogs anymore; I simply don't need to 99% of the time. Too much restraint, too early and too often, will sometimes upset an animal more than the actual procedure that needs to be done. Plus, you can't very well clip a dog's face when it has a muzzle on. 

Having said that, there is definitely a time and a place for muzzles. Vets sometimes see dogs that are in pain, or dogs that are undersocialized, or feral. If a dog is giving me the stinkeye or snapping in my general direction, and I can't mitigate their reaction with handling, I won't hesitate to slap a muzzle on the beast. Some dogs actually calm down when a muzzle is on.

Dogs are usually a bit more cocky when their owner is present--since the owner is usually in the room with the vet, I can see how a dog would be more likely to bite in that scenario. I won't disparage a vet for requesting a muzzle when needed, but I hate to see it done as standard routine.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

This is how I see it -

Emergency vet - dog is vomiting blood, wants to do a thorough exam, and they are keying in - do not know you from Adam but have an inkling your dog might want to bite because of what you said - and want to try to help the dog. 

And of course you don't ask an owner, did anyone kick your dog - GI bleeding - but he did ask if they were hard on her and good for him for asking. 

I would bet they see dogs in with GI issues who are fed raw (and those that are not) but probably do not want to treat a GI case and then have the dog go out and eat something, that if there is something that a typical exam does not reveal, exacerbates the issue which a bone MIGHT, but kibble or bland I/D will not.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Too much restraint, too early and too often, will sometimes upset an animal more than the actual procedure that needs to be done.


I will be the first to get out a muzzle, and as an ACO, I never got a bite that needed medical care such as stitches or whatever. I'd quick-muzzle a dog using a leash, too.

But we were also taught, "the best restraint is the least restraint", and you don't really "get it" until you start working with all sorts of different dogs on a daily basis (grooming, vetting or catching!), many of whom have become aggressive and that's why I am there. 

I believe in safety first, if you get bitten doing your job, you are useless. 
Especially on the scene of an aggressive dog, and they called you out because you're the "expert"! 

I agree with muzzling - and _not_ muzzling - but it's the person at most risk of being bitten's judgement call, too.

Our last GSD had an injury to his paw, which the vet actually sat on the floor to examine and dig at, and she pondered if he would tolerate the shot of lidocaine or not, and I myself suggested muzzling him. Life is too short to be bitten, when avoiding it is so easy.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I've had a few people give me attitude for either just having GSDs, or when they find out what training Duke is in (last "dog trainer" that harassed me at PetSmart... questioned my dogs training and I just wanted to leave. So, eventually, I spilled the beans.. and didn't care. She immediately backed up when I said Schutzhund/Personal Protection.... I just said have a nice day and left), or some just don't like Duke because he's more intimidating. Whatever...

I just ignore it, but I for one HATE being questioned about what I do with my dogs, and I do not appreciate ignorance. I have no problem walking out on an appointment if someone gives me attitude like that or hassles me about things that have nothing to do with why I am there. I've done it with the horses, and I'd do it with the dogs. 

Btw, I thought the comment was funny myself, and to be honest.... after waking up to that, being tired, stressed, and worried.... I'm not sure I could have done any better at restraining myself. I know my dogs, and I know how great they are... in fact, our regular vets LOVE them..... that's all that matters to me. Never had an issue with my dogs in public, yet I have received plenty of these situations. 

Dooney is a good girl and she represents the breed well. I wouldn't worry about what 1 person says. Not like you're seeing him again (hopefully).


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Putting a muzzle on my dog will make him act more aggressively. Less restraint is the best restraint and if the vet would really like to avoid the chances of being bitten, then they will accept my offer at restraining my own dog. If not, I will find another vet. Aiden is 90lbs and can knock you completely flat and break your nose with one single lurch and hit from his head. He is extremely tolerant when he is restrained properly. I am absolutely ok with someone else helping out, but I will always have his head and front myself. I worked in a hospital for years and I saw a perfectly happy dog turn into a monster the second a muzzle was put on. Too often do I see a muzzle slapped on and a dog forced onto its side and held down with too much force. It's just not necessary in most cases.

We went in for an emergency visit to have all four completely destroyed paw pads on his feet cleaned and nobody said anything about muzzling. I had Aiden's head, one tech held the front legs and another tech held the back while the vet cleaned and bandaged him. Had they wanted to muzzle him, we would have needed at least 2 more people to attempt to keep him on his side without hurting himself or someone else. 

I've gotten attitude from people about Schutzhund too. It's usually after they hear me give him a German command. I have nothing to be ashamed of by participating in the sport and have no problems with admitting that I am involved in the training. I do not ever talk about it any more than that because that's exactly how I've learned that arguments start. I literally will ignore any questions other than if I do in fact participate in the training. It sounds like that vet is just ignorant.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I had to bring Zefra into the E-vet a month ago, when I brought her in the vet asked about her symptoms.
> 
> She asked (AS SHE WAS STANDING OVER MY DOG AND PETTING HER) if she was okay at the vets, which of course she is, so I told her so.
> 
> ...


Awesome response!! Under different circumstances I would not have responded that way. I def won't be mentioning it to anybody anymore, just can't deal with ignorance, curiousity I can handle with pleasure. 
I was happy with his medical assistance, and I was VERY thankful it was nothing major. Dooney is acting 100% completely normal today. I hope I never have to go back to the ER Vet again, but if I do and it is something that can "wait" an extra 5-10 minutes, I will try out the other ER Vet that I had to bring my Skye to quite a few times.
You live and you learn, the day I stop learning or start thinking I know it all is the day I will die.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm happy to hear Dooney is feeling better....now get back on the field


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Thank you and most definitely!  

and I just re-read what I wrote below *elisabeth_00117* and I wanted to make sure you know I meant I wouldn't have responded the way I did- LOVED your response under any circumstances


----------

